# Help looking for a new board



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Are you going to do mostly down river paddling? If so I'd take a look at these three:

Whitewater Kayak: Surf Board, Stand Up Paddle Board, Surfing | Jackson Kayak
Corran Stand Up Paddle Boards | Corran Sup
MVP | Badfish Stand Up Paddling Boards

Although, I don't actually own any of those boards. They seem to be the top names in non-inflatable, down river, white water SUPs. I've paddled a badfish river surfer, but I'm into river surfing.


----------



## timothy2031469 (Mar 21, 2013)

I work in southern west Virginia and spend a lot of my time paddling on the new I would like a board that I could surf and paddle Through some of the more meatier rapids But wouldn't be a Pain if I wanted to take it out on flat water


----------



## RyanMullen (Jul 28, 2013)

*check out these guys*

Timothy,
check out Glide SUP. They make real river boards, in SALT LAKE CITY. 

www.glidesup.com

-Ryan


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

RyanMullen said:


> Timothy,
> check out Glide SUP. They make real river boards, in SALT LAKE CITY.
> 
> www.glidesup.com
> ...


Man the Sesh looks like a sick board from Glide. Any idea how their boards hold up compared to Badfish with shark skin?

Timothy, it'll be hard to find a board that is great in flat water, down river, and surfing. You'll end up getting a board that's jack-of-all-trades but master-of-none 

I think if I were you I'd consider the Mongo | Glide SUP and the Whitewater Kayak: Surf Board, Stand Up Paddle Board, Surfing | Jackson Kayak, my guess is they'd be good down river paddlers, ok to great surfers, and just ok on flat water.

I own a Surftech 1006 RF B-1 Bomber SUP, which is a good to great surfer, ok flat water paddler, and ok down river paddler.

It's hard to find a board that is master of everything. You'll just need to build up your quiver


----------



## RyanMullen (Jul 28, 2013)

The sesh is park and play only. Holds up better than the shark skin, as is is a full coverage, lighter, and the first in coated epoxy boards. The mongo, depending on your size is fun downriver and surfer. The lochsa, downriver monster, but you can only surf big waves, Glenwood above 10. I have one of each if you want to test run one.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

RyanMullen said:


> The sesh is park and play only. Holds up better than the shark skin, as is is a full coverage, lighter, and the first in coated epoxy boards. The mongo, depending on your size is fun downriver and surfer. The lochsa, downriver monster, but you can only surf big waves, Glenwood above 10. I have one of each if you want to test run one.


Nice! I'd love to try them out sometime.


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a number of downriver boards and have ridden a bunch. The Jackson SUpercharger is by far the best board out there. Been cleaning all of shashone on it, ran the lower blue yesterday and cleaned all the drops no problem. It is super stable, and fairly nimble.
Yes it is a tank, weighing in at over 40 lbs and the deck padding, imo sucks. Too slick.
They should have used regular deck padding.
Price is also nice at around 799 retail
I know CKS is selling one with a dent in it for 199 right now.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

skideeppow said:


> I know CKS is selling one with a dent in it for 199 right now.


Holy cow, that's a good price (if the dent is only cosmetic). I didn't see it listed on their website... I'm guessing it's only a local deal huh?


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

If you're looking for a board that can clean rapids and catch river waves and surf em like a champ, then the Badfish MVP is your board. Looks like the 9'0 would work for your size. The Sharkskin edition def handles the rocks and rio abuse very well. 

It's a true hybrid with a nose that pierces holes & waves and tapers and slims down in the tail allowing you to step back and carve this board - with a surfboard's response. 

As far as the claim to Glide's protective goo blend holding up comparatively to the Sharkskin, let's get honest here. The Sharkskin is a new product. There hasn't been a true test of comparison. Though, I've personally watched the abuse from river rocks, dragging the MVP board across dynamite blast rocks, rock splats, etc... And it's holding up perfectly fine.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Timothy,
Not sure if you want to wait for it, but it looks like Badfish is coming out with the exact board you're looking for:

Badfish 10'6" MVP at Outdoor Retailer - YouTube


----------



## SilverBullet (Jul 18, 2008)

JK SUPerCHARGER = Fun board but super heavy which equates to low performance surfing, yet very stable in big water with gnarly eddies. Yea, one at CKS right now for cheap - they could ship it to you - pretty sure, although shipping would be around $150...

Glide = Traditional plan shapes that did not impress me that much. I tried out a few Glides and thought that they were run of the mill. The bedliner is a cool idea (same as sharkskin) but the Badfish has it over them in spades as far as design is concerned.

Badfish MVP 9' Sharkskin - Great downriver board. Super Stable. Bombproof lay up with the plastic on the bottom of it. Surfs really well, and still has that performance board feel. Maybe somewhat slow on flatwater...it's only 9' long and has a lot of rocker on it for surfing and downriver.

Starboard 10' Astro Whopper Deluxe - You said that you do not want an inflatable, but you pretty much described what this board does. It is a killer board downriver because it is 35" at the waist. The new 2014 boards have a shit ton of progressive rocker in the nose so it will rip surfing(even more than it already does), and it is also fun on flatwater because you can throw a long center fin it...They are super stiff because of the density of the material in the drop stitch, and also the 10" wide stringer running down the center of the board. You can inflate up past 20psi if you want to.
I have paddled this board on class III and surfed it on all kinds of waves. My wife loves it on flatwater. The tapered tail is fun to whip around and carve when you surf, yet it is fast enough to take on flat water for a few miles...

Also, Starboard is making that board in a very durable design for 2014 - called the ASAP (As Strong As Possible). It is the same plan shape as the inflatable 10' whopper but a hard board.


----------



## mukunig (May 30, 2006)

Don't give up on Glide just yet. They have been working with Seth Warren on a new design that he tested on the White Nile in Africa. He was able to clean all of the rapids there supposedly. I have paddled some of their boards and really liked them, but I really want to try the new Nile inspired board to compare it with my Badfish MVP 9'. It is great to see more innovation in whitewater boards.


----------



## RyanMullen (Jul 28, 2013)

my offer stands. If you want to try a Glide including the Nile board, contact me. 720-257-3734
Seth, Aaron, and a ton of other pros paddle Glide. Even EJ at Payette games finals. 

if you haven't tried a Glide in 3 seasons (sliver) then you should. Our boards change with our in house r&d and Manufacturing. 

most sup's = overseas 
Glide sup = USA,


----------



## timothy2031469 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you every one for the help I really Appreciate it


----------



## papa snow (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a jackson SUPercharger and a imagine rapid fire. Both boards are great for the white water. I just took my SUPercharger on a 6 night 7 day trip down the Salmon River. The board was amazing.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

I've loved my SUPer Charger, the weight is an advantage on the river. It punces holes great and I don't need any fins for river running so I am not hanging up on rocks or breaking them. You can put them on I just haven't needed them. It is such a durable board I don't even worry about rocks.


----------



## River.Girl (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm interested in getting into this. Is there a type of board a beginner should get? What's the range I should expect to pay? Thanks for the help!


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

Shameless shop plug.

We have a used 2013 Glide Lochsa for sale for $749. 1 Ding repair, otherwise damage free.
and a barley used Badfish MVP-S 7'6" for sale for $849. 1 chip in the gel coat and thats it.
Pics on our website, www.riversports.com

Give us a call if you're interested, 4 Corners Riversports 970-259-3893


----------

